# Chevy & GMC Frame Problem needs your attention



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

Attention: If you are plowing with a chevy Of GMC 2500 HD or 3500 newer than 1999 you should be very concerned about your frame breaking. In my small valley in Vt last winter we had 25 such broken frames from trucks ranging in year from 2000 to 2008. I would stronly suggest converting to Ford or Dodge as soon as you can, or at least finding a good welder to rienforce and gusset the control arm ponts on your frame. You will be sorry if you do not act. General Motors will not help you at all even though they know they have a severve engineering problem. PS. I love my new Ford.


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

wow that sucks.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

This isn't exactly news, GM corrected the problem ages ago with gussets but unfortunately not all of them seem to have them. I don't have one of those trucks so I never read up on them.

If you actually check over your equipment between storms you can catch it very early and repair it, better still do a search on this problem and you'll find many pictures of failures, repairs, and corrections and check yours BEFORE something breaks, and if you don't have the updated gussetting consider having it installed as cheap insurance.

Switch to a Ford or Dodge? What for? So you can have a broken everthing else too?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

My '98 2500 developed cracks at the front control arms and I had welded plate and gusseted also. Not just the newer trucks! gotta watch the older ones too.

*I will never switch to Ford or Dodge!*


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I heard about the 90s trucks having that problem, so since I carry a heavy plow and do a lot of off-road plowing, I watch mine closely, no problems so far.

Here's my view on the other part of the post: I towed for years, and worked for an independant garage, so I saw firsthand how absolutely terrible the Ford frontends are. I've towed F-150s thru F-350s because of failed tie-rods and balljoints many times. Ford cannot seem to make a front axle that is not total junk. The balljoints especially, ridiculously low miles, even when not on plow trucks. My sister's excursion needed them at 70,000 miles, and it's just a soccer mom truck, not worked at all. And locking hubs? Give me a frickin' break, what century is this? Back when I was a kid and GM pioneered the shift on the fly, they had a few problems at first, which gained them the bad rep and made uninformed people like locking hubs all the more. However, that was a long time ago. I replaced locking hubs in every old Chevy I ever plowed or wheeled. My 97 IFS shift on the fly has not had one bit of trouble, and I've pounded it worse than any of your pu$$y Fords could handle. So please don't come here and tell us to buy Ford or Dodge, and I won't go into the Ford forum and make fun of Ford's complete inability to build a four wheel drive front axle.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

It's a minor point, but Ford has never built a front axle. They buy them from Dana. The same company that's built front axles, rear axles, transmissions, and transfer cases for all 3 truck makers for several decades now. You have a 100% chance of finding a Dana transfer case in your Chevy truck so bad-talking Ford's ability to make front axles indirectly bad-talks Chevy's ability to make a transfer case. Hmmm. Come to think of it, we do have a million threads about t-case oil pumps chewing their way out from the inside...

My point here is that bad-talking and waving a brand-bashing banner is not very productive. Every truck has it's strengths and weaknesses. I own an old F-350 and a newer D-Max 2500HD. It's not really fair to compare them due to 18 years of age difference, but I prefer the Chevy. What a surprise, huh? But I'm not about to give up my Ford because it has strengths that my Chevy can't touch. For example, a dumping flat bed with the ability to load 4 pallets. It's also ugly enough that I don't worry about scratching it..


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I think he's talking about the TTB axles? Pretty sure they are a straight up Ford design that uses a Dana pumpkin and thats about all I thought.

Does Dana own New Process? If not....?

Agreed though, all trucks have highs and lows.



aeronutt;615802 said:


> It's a minor point, but Ford has never built a front axle. They buy them from Dana. The same company that's built front axles, rear axles, transmissions, and transfer cases for all 3 truck makers for several decades now. You have a 100% chance of finding a Dana transfer case in your Chevy truck so bad-talking Ford's ability to make front axles indirectly bad-talks Chevy's ability to make a transfer case. Hmmm. Come to think of it, we do have a million threads about t-case oil pumps chewing their way out from the inside...
> 
> My point here is that bad-talking and waving a brand-bashing banner is not very productive. Every truck has it's strengths and weaknesses. I own an old F-350 and a newer D-Max 2500HD. It's not really fair to compare them due to 18 years of age difference, but I prefer the Chevy. What a surprise, huh? But I'm not about to give up my Ford because it has strengths that my Chevy can't touch. For example, a dumping flat bed with the ability to load 4 pallets. It's also ugly enough that I don't worry about scratching it..


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

I thought there were supposed to be cracks there because of the unibody construction. The frame is supposed to be one piece?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

aeronutt;615802 said:


> It's a minor point, but Ford has never built a front axle. They buy them from Dana. The same company that's built front axles, rear axles, transmissions, and transfer cases for all 3 truck makers for several decades now. You have a 100% chance of finding a Dana transfer case in your Chevy truck so bad-talking Ford's ability to make front axles indirectly bad-talks Chevy's ability to make a transfer case.Yeah, umm no. I've only had New Process and New Venture transfer cases My point here is that bad-talking and waving a brand-bashing banner is not very productive. I wasn't waving a banner, but someone poked a sharp stick into my cage


162,000 hard, diesel engine, Blizzard carryin', off-road 4 wheel drivin', oversize tire havin' truck pullin' miles on the original ball joints, tie-rods and front CV axles.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Honest I went to look at my Uncle's Lincoln Mark LT for that.

They have more reinforce than this one

For those TBB are worst one that why they went to solid axle for super duty truck. What cause problem when someone keep drive bad road and put oversize tires cause worn out faster.

DetroitDan

Keep mind that there are no D*mn best truck in world. They alway have problem.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''It's a minor point, but Ford has never built a front axle. They buy them from Dana. The same company that's built front axles, rear axles, transmissions, and transfer cases for all 3 truck makers for several decades now. You have a 100% chance of finding a Dana transfer case in your Chevy truck so bad-talking Ford's ability to make front axles indirectly bad-talks Chevy's ability to make a transfer case. Hmmm. Come to think of it, we do have a million threads about t-case oil pumps chewing their way out from the inside..''

Actually,the real point here is that GM years ago decided to go IFS for a more comfortable ride while still using beefy enough components to let everyone know you were in a truck--very still able to do everything trucks are supposed to do.Ford, on the other hand chose to stay with their bone jarring,able to cross 3' ravines/streams,etc. solid axles to keep their trucks looking tougher and more manly. Big deal.The only problem I ever had was replacing some early 90's hubs as Detroitdan alluded to---this after hundreds of thousands of miles plowing,hauling,trailering.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Make sure you have documentation and links for the non-believers.

And this isn't new, it's been happening since '88.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Today I was on I75 i see those new chevy hd 2500 on bad road that have huge pothole.

What I learn. That front tires not like this / \ Like Ford with TBB do this but this chevy stay | | so that why it cause stress on frame?

You know bounce on suspension would like this / \ but this one stay | | so that why plow on truck and cause try keep tire stay | | instead / \ is that correct?



I am not argue anyone about this post. I am just ask question.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

B&B or anyone...
question.

Talking the frame situation over with a friend of mine who does steel work/frame work.

He is suggesting i take it one step further now and let him "rebox" the frame.
Basically told me the steel they use is too thin/basically junk and if i really didnt want to have to think about it just weld in some thicker steel and let him do his thing.

not sure about this..... he is pretty knowledgable (i have seen him cut frames in half and put them back together) but he doesnt exactly have a hi tech shop.

and....do you think it's worth it? He said it wont be easy but he can do it pretty much as a favor and cheap. small money and i buy the steel.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Only problem with that is in order to box the entire inboard side of the frame you need to disassemble most of the truck to do it, as well as do alot of relocating of the frame mounted components such as most of the fuel and brake lines, ABS module, and wiring harness's. While a fully boed frame is very strong both torsionally and laterally and would definitely be of benefit for a plow truck application it's just not cost or labor effective, it's something that you'd do during a restoration or rebuild or something along those lines while the truck was already disassembled.

Bottom line, install the C-arm bracket gussets and move on.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

The part of the frame that cracks is already boxed so boxing the rear will not help. The frame is to thin and the shape of it leads to these cracks. Run a brace from the plow frame to under the cab somewhere, trans or t bar crossmember and the problem will not happen.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

my 94 hd 2500 with 220k off road e-z dump plow trailer pulling miles has had two frame problems .
1 the driver side frame horn rotted fixed at a shop in one hour .

2 the cross member that holds the gas tank strap on rotted. that was a pain. i had to remove the tank ( my first time doing that ) 2 hours towed to a shop next day towed back 3 hours done .

so whats so bad ? I dont see it should i not have problem's with this kind of a work truck ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Joe D;621869 said:


> The part of the frame that cracks is already boxed.


Which is why adding the control arm bracket to frame gussets is the simple solution.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

is there any recalls out on these issues


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sno commander;621995 said:


> is there any recalls out on these issues


No and there isn't likely to be one since it's only an issue on a small percentage of trucks as far as GM see's it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

]


Milwaukee;616191 said:


> Honest I went to look at my Uncle's Lincoln Mark LT for that.
> 
> They have less reinforce than this one
> 
> ...


glad you finally see it our way mill.

i have trucks of many makes and model's and havent found a good one yet. lol

as far as the frame cracking thing, who cares. it's just steel and if it does crack, just weld it up........i would rather not go adding steel un-necesary to the Hydra-formed frame unless it was broken, and even if it was ........don't put any gusset's on it  Gm designed the thing to crumple in a crash to help keep youre head off the windsheild

pj


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

powerjoke;622066 said:


> ]
> as far as the frame cracking thing, who cares. it's just steel and if it does crack, just weld it up........i would rather not go adding steel un-necesary to the Hydra-formed frame unless it was broken, and even if it was ........don't put any gusset's on it  Gm designed the thing to crumple in a crash to help keep youre head off the windsheild
> 
> pj


Thats just it PJ. Adding the tabbed gussets prevents all these issues and does not affect ANY crumple zones in any way.

In fact, GM AT ONE TIME USED THE EXACT SAME GUSSETS placed in the exact same spot on many of these trucks from the '01 model year on...some had them, some didn't. And guess where they placed them? Yes, right at the upper control are bracket...the very same ones I recommend adding to prevent this issue in the first place. These trucks NEED that gusset that GM so thoughtfully omitted on the later trucks. It's simply preventive measure on a plow equipped truck..


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

powerjoke;622066 said:


> ]
> 
> glad you finally see it our way mill.
> 
> ...


Lincoln mark LT have MORE REINFORCE THAN GM. I CAN SEE IT.

Why I am hear Lot problem with your diesel that get worst mpg. Keep that to yourself. I have drive many different brand I don't hate Ford or dodge or gm. They have problem HAVE YOU SEE MY SIG SAY there are no best truck that have no problem.

Then how can you keep that frame from break like this one??? http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=413342&postcount=7


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

B&B, where can do you find the gusset's for the 99-08 2500HD's at?
Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;622082 said:


> Lincoln mark LT have MORE REINFORCE THAN GM. I CAN SEE IT.
> X-ray vision?
> 
> Why I am hear Lot problem with your diesel that get worst mpg. Keep that to yourself.
> ...


You drive?.... mill your not even old enough to make such a comparison, I mean with your 3-4 years to driving experience you should be writing for road & track magazine.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Won't find them store bought anywhere..they have to be custom made. I usually make a few pair at a time to have on hand for the Silverado body trucks as I install them on EVERY truck that I mount a plow on if it's a truck that doesn't have them already..


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;622104 said:


> You drive?.... mill your not even old enough to make such a comparison, I mean with your 3-4 years to driving experience you should be writing for road & track magazine.


I Drive FORD, DODGE, GM, and TOYOTA.

How I drive? They bring to shop and we test by drive on road and highway.

They have different ride so I know which one is my favorite.

I have put 30,000 miles now. Is that lot miles for 1 year of drive.

Lincoln Mark LT have lot steel with brace on frame than GM. I will try get pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Obviously we all should buy Lincoln Mark LTs to plow with. Will they handle an 810???

One other thing, that post from Alaska Boss showing the broken frames? If you notice, he is carrying like 27 foot wide plows on those things, and he's at the North Pole where it's always 40 below zero. Most things crack when it gets that cold.


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

B&B, do you have any pictures of your gusset?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Detroitdan;622225 said:


> Obviously we all should buy Lincoln Mark LTs to plow with. Will they handle an 810???
> 
> One other thing, that post from Alaska Boss showing the broken frames? If you notice, he is carrying like 27 foot wide plows on those things, and he's at the North Pole where it's always 40 below zero. Most things crack when it gets that cold.


No Lincoln Mark LT is too nice to plow.

27 foots plow would have break worse. His plow is boss vplow 9'2" that what I am sure.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Milwaukee;622414 said:


> His plow is boss vplow 9'2" that what I am sure.


Actually with his wings it is a whopping 11 feet. I only said "like 27 feet" as an exaggeration. If you look at his pics it certainly looks wide.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

rb69;622407 said:


> B&B, do you have any pictures of your gusset?


ditto, if you would share please


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

ahhh''' someone didnt like my post :crying: life is tough so someone need's to learn to suck it up and get back on that horse


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

rb69;622407 said:


> B&B, do you have any pictures of your gusset?





terrapro;622593 said:


> ditto, if you would share please


Here: Gussets.

Nothing special or tough about making them. Just a simple piece of 3/16". Takes an hour max to install if you have them made up ahead of time. Verses 3 days to repair a frame after the fact.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to see some pictures of these bad frames.. I see these trucks every day and have yet to see one crack,, let alone 25 in one area come on..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dmax08;622730 said:


> I would like to see some pictures of these bad frames.. I see these trucks every day and have yet to see one crack,, let alone 25 in one area come on..


Look in the gusset thread above.


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

B&B, thanks!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The 1988 and 1989 Chevy frames are junk they all rust out. The best trucks that Chevy ever made was 1987 and older. I personaly think that 1987 was the best year becouse it had the old body style with the 350 fuel injected motor.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been reading this for the last week and now I have another thing to worry about 
Should I really be that concerned about it on my '07 2500 HD Classic? I have no fab experience and hate to take it to the dealer but $300 is cheap insurance compared to the down time I could have. I appreciate the advice. 
How is it that GM has allowed this problem to persist for 20 years? Seems they could have done something better than gussets to fix it. IMO.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

B&B did you ever try a gusset on th efront section of the control arm like you were talking about in that old thread?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

terrapro;622942 said:


> B&B did you ever try a gusset on th efront section of the control arm like you were talking about in that old thread?


Not yet on the '99-'07 trucks as it still doesn't seem to be nearly as much of a problem on the front side. It's the rear side that has the majority of the stress concentrated on it...at least right at that point.

Now on the '88-'98 bodied trucks adding a gusset at both the front and rear is a good additional insurance policy IMO.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

042500hd;622826 said:


> Should I really be that concerned about it on my '07 2500 HD Classic? I have no fab experience and hate to take it to the dealer but $300 is cheap insurance compared to the down time I could have. I appreciate the advice.


 Doesn't matter the age, if it's equipped with a heavier plow it should have them installed regardless. And you don't want to go to the dealer for the work, you want to go to a fab shop or truck upfitter.



042500hd;622826 said:


> How is it that GM has allowed this problem to persist for 20 years? Seems they could have done something better than gussets to fix it. IMO.


Because as I already posted above it's only an issue on a small percentage of trucks sold, and for several years GM themselves DID incorporate the gussets. If they would have just left them on it this matter wouldn't even be an issue today.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a NBS 2000 GMC that has one good season of plowing on it and I checked the frame the other day and its not cracked and it doesn't have the gusset on it. I do like making things, welding, drinking beer, topless.... anyway B&B you said you make the gussets out of 3/16" steel about how long and wide do you make them? Are they as wide as the control arm bracket? 

I would like to make a set, we have a plasma cutter and tig welder at work that I can use so it shouldn't be a problem. The only problem I see is welding them in without melting the plastic wheel well, my truck is a k2500 light duty so I don't have the extra 2" gap like the HD trucks.

I'm also thinking of making a back drag blade, like the one the guy has on the harley edition ford that was posted on this site.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

terrapro;622942 said:


> B&B did you ever try a gusset on th efront section of the control arm like you were talking about in that old thread?


X2 B&B do u have any more info on this or do u just suggest them on the back of the rear c arm section thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I cheked mine out, they already have them all the way down the frame, the ones at the control arms only have them on the rear side of the mount, and the gussets are about half the size of the ones you posted B&B. Should I have them swapped out for larger ones, or will they surfice?


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Never mind, I just checked the gusset link and it looks like the brackets you make are the with of the control arm bracket and you mentioned that they are about 4 inches long. I'm going to try and make something this week.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A pic is worth a thousand words...not sure how much four pics are worth.

These are the pics I posted over a year ago in the other thread on this issue. This is a '99-'07 truck example. On the '88-'98 trucks add the gusset's on both the front and rear.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Some of you guys that are running the early year Silverado bodied HD trucks may find that your trucks are already equipped with the gussets from the factory. Since like I mentioned before, GM used them for a while after the body style change and then omitted them...likely due to cost savings.  Good for them, but as discovered bad for the guys who really work these trucks.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

the 03 2500 hd i just bought does not have the gussets installed sounds like i know what i will b working on this week


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

mercer_me;622801 said:


> The 1988 and 1989 Chevy frames are junk they all rust out. The best trucks that Chevy ever made was 1987 and older. I personaly think that 1987 was the best year becouse it had the old body style with the 350 fuel injected motor.


Not sure why anyone would be complaining about 20 year old salt-abused plow truck frames having rust issues...

...but I do agree with the rest of your post. Awfully hard to beat the older iron, although I have several of them with rotted out frames too. It all comes down to how the truck is cared for, or lack thereof. Frames kept clean and oil sprayed should never rust out. Its the neglected ones that do... any year, any brand.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

B&B;622110 said:


> Won't find them store bought anywhere..they have to be custom made. I usually make a few pair at a time to have on hand for the Silverado body trucks as I install them on EVERY truck that I mount a plow on if it's a truck that doesn't have them already..


Wouldn`t it be cheaper and better to buy a Ford or Dodge  

hahahahaha

These gussets should be standard issue with plow prep packages, or at least considered standard requirement for a plow truck. The problem has been that most people at upfit shops don`t know about the problem.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

AH' B&B i see where youre talking about now, but i don't think it's from the weight ....i think it's from the impact shoveing the frame back, we have literealy straightened hundreds of them, and sometime's they do require a little welding,

on the Chev's, if they take the lightest hit in the front. the circled portion always deflect's inward toward the motor......it's easy enough to straighten though, just put a strap on it and pull it back out while pulling on forward on the framehorn

pj


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

forgot the pic  lol

i should add. that if it takes a extremely hard hit, it will "roll" the frame behind the front cabmount too.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

powerjoke;624061 said:


> AH' B&B i see where youre talking about now, but i don't think it's from the weight ....i think it's from the impact shoveing the frame back


 Actually PJ it's caused by both the weight of the plow while in the air and the frontal force the plow mount causes on the frame. In both instance the plow is attempting to "bow" the frame into an arch (vertically)...and in that "bow" the weakest link on the tension scale is right where the control arm bracket is on the frame. By adding the gussets you spread the stress over a longer area in that highly stresses point on the frame.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

B&B;624095 said:


> Actually PJ it's caused by both the weight of the plow while in the air and the frontal force the plow mount causes on the frame. In both instance the plow is attempting to "bow" the frame into an arch (vertically)...and in that "bow" the weakest link on the tension scale is right where the control arm bracket is on the frame. By adding the gussets you spread the stress over a longer area in that highly stresses point on the frame.


TALKING TO MY CHEVY DEALER WHO IS ALSO A (FISHER AND WESTERN DEALER) ADVISED ME TO LEAVE IT ALONE UNTIL YOU EXPERIENCE A PROBLEM IF THERE EVER IS A PROBLEM. IF YOU ADD A GUSSET AND IF SOME OTHER PROBLEM SHOULD ARISE DOWN THE ROAD IT GIVES GM THE OPTION TO DENY WARRANTEE.:crying: WE HAVE A 03 D-MAX WITH A 8.5 EZEE VEE WITH NO PROBLEMS TO DATE. NO GUSSET EITHER. IN THE PAST I HAD A 93 1/2 TON WITH A 7.5 STD WESTERN AND A 97 1/2 TON WITH A 7.5 WESTERN PRO. I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE 1/2 TONS MY 07 HAS A 8FT FISHER HD THAT DOESN'T SEEM TO BE TOO HEAVY.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If the truck isn't plow prep equipped they'll deny it (GM, not the dealer) regardless if it has a frame issue and it's equipped with a plow...and with the gussets in place there won't be a frame issue...not from the rigors of plowing at least.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

b&b;624379 said:


> if the truck isn't plow prep equipped they'll deny it (gm, not the dealer) regardless if it has a frame issue and it's equipped with a plow...and with the gussets in place there won't be a frame issue...not from the rigors of plowing at least.


all three trucks do have the plow prep!!!! The dealer was really against doing anything because of the warrantee. The other question i have are trucks more prone to frame cracks with the heavy plow up front and a salter on the back. The "cantalever effect" my general rule of thumb is never trust a dealer but over the past 6 years i probably purchased corporately and personally at least 35 vehicles from them. I would hope they wouln't steer me in the wrong direction. B&b do you consider a 8ft hd w/ a sno foil to be a real heavy plow??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PITCH;624420 said:


> The other question i have are trucks more prone to frame cracks with the heavy plow up front and a salter on the back. The "cantalever effect"


 Absolutely it does...and if you have a frame issue under warranty (plow prep or not) GM will claim you abused it or incorrectly loaded it beyond it's intended design spectrum. You will then have to kick, scream, and fight to get it resolved.



PITCH;624420 said:


> I would hope they wouln't steer me in the wrong direction. B&b do you consider a 8ft hd w/ a sno foil to be a real heavy plow??


I would hope they wouldn't either Pitch. But if you find yourself in the situation of a broken frame at some point in the future, it won't be the friendly neighborhood dealer you'll be dealing with. It'll be the regional rep so it won't make a difference as for the dealers recommendation on what to do or not to do. And remember, GM has known this to be an issue that they won't openly admit..and again it's due to the relatively small impact on the vast number of trucks sold vs the numbers that have had frame issues.

An 8' HD isn't *real* heavy no. But you have to remember it's not only the shear weight of the plow that adds stress to the frame...it's also in addition to the operator who is using it and how they use it, as well as the weight on the rear (just as you inquired). It all adds up.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

after this thread i checked out my situation on my truck and i dont have any gussets welded in already or cracks but i do already have a small weld (3") on the frame behind the control arm on the passenger side?!

im going to make some gussets up this week before the snow flies!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

terrapro;625144 said:


> after this thread i checked out my situation on my truck and i dont have any gussets welded in already or cracks but i do already have a small weld (3") on the frame behind the control arm on the passenger side?!
> 
> im going to make some gussets up this week before the snow flies!


How about a pic before you touch it terra?


----------

